# Nov 10 Midwest Swap Revised Hotel Information



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

As many of you are aware, The Inn of Hammond has been in the process of a major renovation. Well, they are now at a point where rooms are very limited for the time being and they are unable to accomodate the usual group of slot car people. We were not made aware of this until a couple of days ago. After being in contact with the managers involved, we have a workable solution.

The alternate location is the Holiday Inn Express 2323 172nd St, Lansing, IL 60438. The discounted rate is $89 per night when you mention the Slot Car Swap. Swap people who call the Inn of Hammond will be referred to the Holiday Inn for this show. Same owners. It is located two exits west (only a couple of miles) of the regular site at Torrence AV. Phone# is 708-418-1188

Our apologies for any confusion this may cause. Things should be back to normal for the spring show.


Al


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Al!!! Glad you got a solution! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

All in a day's work. Got to keep the customers satisfied.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Honda said there is a Hooters right near the Hotel!!!!

It just doesn't get any better than this!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...HTERS Rocks!!...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

bobhch said:


> Honda said there is a Hooters right near the Hotel!!!!
> 
> It just doesn't get any better than this!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...HTERS Rocks!!...zilla


We need an address for the Hooters everyone is going to be at.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

The Hooters that serves Wings and Burgers


Rob


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel*

just want to keep on top.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

on top of what Honda?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the child wants to keep this thread on the top of the forum!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL, thanks Al. 

I am dyin' here Smalls.


Rob


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Really? We have Hooters fans here?

Well then somebody must need this for their wall.......










From a former 'friend' we have the entire Hooters uniform available.
Some framed, some not.










Swap for your ????

We are more of a Tilted Kilt kind of place now............


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel*

hello guys hope ev 1 got this info ty.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

15 days.....


----------

